# My little danity rescued tripod - Hera



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Today I picked up a little 9 month old baby out of an awful situation. She's 37lbs. I know she should not be overweight, especially that she's a tripod but yikes...She has to eat a cheeseburger or something. Seriously though, the poor thing has horrible tummy issues also.  She is scared of everything and everyone. It's awful to know...and not know...what she's been through. I've heard so many different stories...I do not know what to believe but the important part is that she's out of that situation and here with me. They believe her "owner" broke her leg. He said he came home from work one day and it was just all mangled up. 

I'm carefully introducing my current three GSD's to this new little girl. They aren't being as welcoming as I hoped they would be but...I'm still going to try. Last year I adopted my senior GSD just before he was going to be euthanized and it was awful when I brought him home. I mean OMG awful!! But...I made it work and they are all best buds now. :wub: I hope I can help this little girl also! Here is Hera...

PS...Yes, I like mythology. Thor, Athena, Apollo and Hera. 



Here is Athena checking on Hera...



Here are my three GSD's that I had before I rescued Hera today...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She is so pretty. Be careful with the weight and I'm positive it will all work out


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

That is great you were able to rescue her. Saw a three legged dog at the beach today. I am amazed that they can get around so well. She does need some meat on the bones. Hope you can find the right food for her tummy. Love the pic of GSD driving his pals around.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Hera with my daughter Isabella...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor thing, I'm glad she's in a safe loving home now. I know a couple of tripods, as Lombardo mentioned the major thing is keeping them lean to reduce stress on their joints.

The tractor picture is awesome!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful pup ... glad you were able to get her!!!

Loved the photos, especially the one of the three of them!!!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm trying to post a little video of her from yesterday when I first brought her home. Let's see if it works...


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope the above video works for you guys. Here's a couple of pics from when I first picked her up yesterday. Pure love in her eyes!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The video did work. I have to say that I hope you know how amazing it is that you have taken not only this one, but the last one to. She has got to be completely amazed at where she is from where she came from. After all of that and she still has spirit in her eyes and love in her heart


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Little Isabella is never going to have a care in the world. LOL! Thank you for rescuing this little beauty. You totally rock!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

She's lovely, such a pretty girl  
They do so well on 3 legs it's amazing how well they adjust!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's so pretty. Such a sweet face. Our neighbors had a Boston terrier with three legs and he did a great job of keeping up with the other dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

she looks like a total sweetheart! You are a wonderful person for taking on some of these poor dogs who would not have a chance otherwise...thank you.

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What a sweet dog, poor thing. 
Is a prosthetic leg doable? I'll bet a fundraiser could raise enough money for it. I certainly would contribute.
http://www.animalorthocare.com/prosthetics/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you for taking her into your life. She looks very grateful! Love the photo on the tractor!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

What a pretty girl, love seeing how full of life and happy she is. What a wonderful thing you did best of luck and well wishes...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow I'd walk a mile to meet her. I really wanted to view the video so hopefully you can figure out how to post one that works. 

She looks so iddy biddy thin but I'm guessing that's a good thing for a tripod. What I never understood is how some dogs that come from miserable conditions can be so upbeat and loving. That picture of her with the little girl speaks a lot to me!

Thanks for taking her in and giving her a lovely forever home! Keep us posted about her please! c:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

that poor baby, she is so thin  very pretty girl, im sure she will look much different with time. i know that my dog had terrible tummy issues as a puppy. hope it doesnt last long, and thanks for giving her a loving home


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

U are an amazing person. And she's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a good girl! She has such a sweet face. Isn't it amazing how quickly they adapt to three legs? 
Sheilah


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Awww...thank you everyone. I'm not doing anything more than any of us other dog lovers would do. I just could not leave her in that situation any longer. She is extremely scared of everything. I'm letting her come around at her own pace. I'm not pushing her into anything. As you can imagine with the abuse she endured...it will take a while to get her back to trusting people again. She's coming along rather well in the 2 days I've had her though. I have to get her used to all the normal noises in life. Sliding door opening, keys, blow dryer, squeeky toys...she was even afraid of toys. Poor thing... Baby steps...

This is the second video I have taken to her. She's getting better and wants to play. I just can not trust my big guys with her yet. They are being good with her but when they play - they play rough...and she will get hurt. If you click on the picture it should play the video below. 



Hera learing how to play with a toy.







I started out by introducing her to my big guy Apollo. He was the senior I rescued last year. I thought I was going to have a problem introducing him but...he seems to be her protector.




Here is Hera lying in Apollo's bed. Apollo fills out the whole bed - look how tiny she is in there. lol


Hera REALLY wanted to play with Apollo. Apollo is 118lbs - Hera is 37lbs (an missing a leg). Apollo is VERY front paw heavy. Even though he is trying to play, I'm afraid he will hurt her.



Hera...following her buddy Apollo around.


Little bit of a size difference huh? lol






Apollo and Hera...water break.





I think Apollo is in love! 


Hera... :-( She is a cutie though!


Hera finally learning how to play with a toy.




She is getting better with each day that passes. I'm going to try and introduce her to my other female today and see how that goes. Hera wants to go outside and play with the dogs so badly but I can't just let her go with them - she will get hurt. I'm taking it very slow. She is coming to life though.  

I do not know if a prosthetic leg is something that will work. She doesn't have anything there. Not a numb or anything. :-( I feel so bad for her. To know her "owner" did this to her. And to know that her leg could have been saved but he didn't want to spend the money. Then he said he doesn't want a three legged dog! How am I not in jail for killing someone!!!??? She tipps over a lot when she gets excited. I feel so bad for her. :-(

I had something life changing happen to me about 10 months ago - so her and I will heal together...emotionally and phsycially. 

I hope you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry for the duplicates...

Here's a couple of more.





Yes - I am crazy enough to have GSD border in my kitchen. lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's fitting in nicely 

Where did you get this bed?


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr's Foster and Smith...I love their stuff!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! I really like it  They ship to Canada, score!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It'll be nice for her to have a big brother to look up to...
She looks so happy..


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Hera is doing better and better with each day that passes. She's finally pooping solid too! Woo Hoo ... Only real dog people get excited about dog poop. lol

Hera's big brother Apollo is very protective of her. Very... Always watching over her.

Here's a picture from this morning. Hera's kicked Apollo out of his bed and he had to sleep on the small bed. lol


Big brother Apollo (on the right) is keeping a watchful eye on the pack so they don't do anything to Hera. They were all very good with her!


Hera's other big brother, Thor...lying next to Hera.


Notice Apollo standing inbetween Thor and Hera. Apollo always is RIGHT by Hera watching over her.


My son with Hera...on Apollo's bed. 


Hera is getting a little better with her shyness. She is so scared of people and noises. I let her come to me at her pace and praise her. She's getting a little better each day! Yippie!

I'm just a little concerned about her one remaining back leg. She falls over a lot and it's wobbly. We have a check up appointment tomorrow. I'll see what the dr. says.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Awww! You can just see the pure sweetness in her eyes. What a pretty little dainty face. I'll be excited to watch your progress and see her fatten up a little bit! She's a lucky girl.

Oh, and the tractor pic...too cool!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I brought her in on a foster trial but...I don't see how I'm going to let her go! She is so sweet natured even though she has been abused so badly.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL...Poor Apollo got kicked out of his bed again by Hera. He's on another bed he doesn't fit in. What a good big brother!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

momto3k9s said:


> I brought her in on a foster trial but...I don't see how I'm going to let her go! She is so sweet natured even though she has been abused so badly.


What an amazing thing you are doing! I've been looking forward to reading your updates on Hera's progress. I sure hope you decide to keep her permanently. She sure seems like she's fitting right in with the rest of the pack and your family! What a sweet girl!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

momto3k9s said:


> I'm just a little concerned about her one remaining back leg. She falls over a lot and it's wobbly. We have a check up appointment tomorrow. I'll see what the dr. says.


I would bet it's just a matter of building up muscle in that leg. Any chance you can take her swimming (with a life vest)? That is a non-stressful (on the joints) way to build muscles.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Good idea Lauri...I am trying to get another pool in my backyard. We had to take ours down last year. 

Hera is fitting in nicely. We had a vet appt. yesterday. They all fell in love with her! My vet was upset someone could abuse her to this point and starve her also. But he knows I'm going to get her back on the right track. He said once she builds up some muscle tone (with some good quality food, love and exercise) she'll be more steady on that one remaining back leg. Hera LOVES her fursiblings and loves playing with them. She has the sweetest temperment I have ever seen on a dog...ever. I could never understand how someone could abuse ANY animal but especially one so sweet, loyal and loving. 

I have my hands full right now with them all but...I'll make it all work out.  Baby steps. 

My senior GSD that I rescued last year, Apollo, is still protecting her like I have never seen before. He is completely in love!! He doesn't mind giving up his bed at all! 



The pack playing.



Hera and Apollo playing...She can run for a tripod!!



Poor little Hera - she tried to put her two front paws on Apollo to play but she tipped over. She has to get some more muscle tone I her. I'm helping her do that...it will just take some time. 



Me, Hera and my daughter, Isabella, getting Hera out and socializing her.



I'm having a little problem with my Sable GSD, Thor, that I rescued 3 years ago. He has been trying to be Alpha since I adopted Apollo last year. Apollo I believe just gave up trying to be Alpha because he's too old and basically doesn't give a crap. lol But recently Thor has been a real pain in the butt with Apollo and is getting in his face and giving him "that look". When I see that look I try to devert his attention but recently he hasn't been listening to me. They know I'm Alpha Bitch so I have no idea why Thor is pushing the issue. I'm trying to correct it though with a positive attitude. I get Thor away from Apollo and I give Thor the "look" command. When he does look at me (getting his eyes off of Apollo) I praise him. Or I'll tell Thor "down" and I'll praise him when he lies down...then I'll have him lie on his side so I can rub his belly. I want him down and not standing over Apollo giving him "that look" and doing a little growl under his breath. It's weird - sometimes Apollo and Thor will lay nose to nose and sleep and have no problems - other times Thor wants to be a pain in the butt to him. But, I'm trying correct it and Hera is doing wonderful with it all.

Hera is starting to learn that noises are OK. She's finally starting to peek her head out of the room when I vacuum. She's coming by the dishwasher when I open it, she's getting excited when I open the door and come in instead of hiding and running away like she used to, etc... Baby steps...she's learning to trust again.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful and heartbreaking at the same time. She looks to have a very sweet soul and her and Apollo...oh my gosh. Dogs are amazing.

One thing, you mentioned feeling bad for her when she tips overa couple of times in this thread, just remember that animals really don't have a sense of victimhood. It's like she is being reborn into a new life and learning how to walk and run as she did as a little puppy...if you think about it.  

Great job with Hera and big kudos to you for helping her and I still love the pic of the dogs and the tractor!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you... I actually blew up the tractor picture to a 16x20 and it's hanging over my bed. 

My vet said that Hera just needs to put some muscle on and that will come with time. He also said that tripods usually adjust their one remaining back leg to the center more...and she's actually starting to do that already. She's still a little baby so she has some more growing and learning to do. I'm going to help her along the way. I did bring her in on a foster basis but...I can't let her go. I guess now I have four young children and 4 GSD's.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Play time!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

This is so awesome! she is so cute and sweet and I see she fits right with the pack =)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good to see her doing so well. Glad she's running Apollo… He needs to lose a few pounds.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been trying to get him to lose weight now for months. I'm feeding him half the amount I used to...I don't think he's lost anything yet. I'm trying though. I'm glad he's running around after her too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your pack is awesome and so are you. Hera and Apolo are so great together. Love your GSD border That is way cool!The tractor picture wow that is the ultimate GSD poster. Thank you for giving little Hera and handsome Apollo a family ,home and pack to belong to.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Hera...with her older brothers and sister. Thor, Athena, Apollo and Hera. :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow...3 days and look what I missed. This is wonderful. Apollo is an amazing dog. You have a beautiful pack and I'm so happy to see that its working. I went to see a tripod GSD last night. He did very well on 3 legs, he is 1.5 years old. He was a very serious dog, not very playful at all. He really didn't want anything to do with people unless you were the one getting him out of his cage. They chalk it up to having a hard life, but obviously they haven't seen Hera and what a delightful pup she is.


----------

